# Routes working without routes.

## dE_logics

Someone got a NAT setup?

Try deleting the link route (which's otherwise needed to access your local computers and your router). This's mine -- 

```
ip route show

default via 192.168.1.1 dev eth1  proto static 

127.0.0.0/8 dev lo  scope host
```

And I can still access my lan. I was expecting "no route to host".

However in my setup, the switch is built into the router.

----------

## dE_logics

Ok, the default route was using the other route. So it did not get deleted.

----------

## Ant P.

Without an on-link route, the worst that could happen is that all traffic has to go through your router's CPU instead of the layer 2 switch.

----------

## WWWW

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> Someone got a NAT setup?
> 
> Try deleting the link route (which's otherwise needed to access your local computers and your router). This's mine -- 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

One time, after forgeting to set up the route, I was able to ssh, via a a router I believe. Then I discovered I never had a route set up but ssh still worked. Since it worked and saved me from setting the route I kept on using it like that. Set ip and ssh, never bothered the hows and whys.

----------

